# New Feature: New Thread Confirmation



## pjk (Sep 7, 2008)

People with under 20 posts will now see a confirmation page whenever they try creating a new thread. This will hopefully slow down the number of threads that are posted in the wrong sections of the forum. This confirmation page will appear until the user reaches 20 posts.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 7, 2008)

high-five. i really think this will help.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 7, 2008)

What does this confirmation page cause the user to do? Hit another button?


----------



## pjk (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, it simply shows the user another page telling them about the forum they are posting in and confirming that it is indeed the forum they want to post in. There is a dropdown menu which provides links to all the other forums so if the user decides to change, they simply change the dropdown option.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds good. Although it wont prevent the newbies who've hit a post count of 500 or 1000 and still post in the wrong forums :-(

Tim.


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

Most people, by the time they hit 1000 posts, won't create pointless threads. It's usually before 50 or so.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 12, 2009)

Brian; you do realize you just bumped a 7-month old thread, making you look like a n00b, right?


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 12, 2009)

that sounds like a good idea .... I would say maybe a little bit more then 20 though, like 50?


----------



## Weston (Jun 3, 2009)

*this is a test*

im not sure how to work this site yet, and i apologize for this annoyance.
i just want to see what this does


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2009)

Weston said:


> im not sure how to work this site yet, and i apologize for this annoyance.
> i just want to see what this does


What this does is annoy people. If you want to test stuff, try the "sandbox" thread.


----------



## nkrasn11 (Jul 23, 2009)

how do u post threads? im still a little new to this site so im not really sure how to do it.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 23, 2009)

Go to a topic, and click the "new thread" button on top of the list of threads.


----------



## Logan (Jul 23, 2009)

nkrasn11 said:


> how do u post threads? im still a little new to this site so im not really sure how to do it.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=212132#post212132

You just asked this and got the same answer!


----------

